# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کد سوابق تحصیلی در کارت ورود به جلسه درست شد

## king of konkur

سلام    اگه الان برید توی سایت سنجش و دوباره کارت خودتونو ببینید کسانی که روز اول نوشته شده بوده مشمول هستید ولی سوابق تحصیلیتون ارسال نشده کارتشون درست شده دیگرانو نمیدونم(منظورم اوناییه که کد دیپلم و پیششون یکی بود.شما هم چک کنید).ی سری بزنید و اگه درست شده بود و کد سوابق پیش دانشگاهی رو هم نوشته بود یه پرینت دیگه بگیرید (البته اگه دوست داشتید) خواستم از نگرانی درتون بیارم موفق باشید

----------


## nima2580

اما هنوز نمرات ترمیم من همون قبلی هاست

----------


## reza_leran

اره از منم که همون قبلی هاست ولی کد سوابقم جدیده

----------


## mohamad.b

سلام

میگم تو بخش* (معدل کتبي نهايي ديپلم) * باید معدل سال سوم بعد از ترمیم معدل رو وارد کنیم؟

----------


## _7challenger6_

*ایول . واسه ما هم کد پیشمون درست شد . رنجش فهمید که قاف داده رفت درستش کرد*

----------


## mK_Architect

آره. من اینو دیشب متوجه شدم. البته گفتم، من خودم همون پریروز ویرایش کردم، الان زده مشمول میشید و... ولی وقتی نمراتمو میزنم نشون بده مینویسه


اطلاعات يافت نشد براي مشاهده سوابق به سايت آموزش پرورش مراجعه نماييد

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

اگه سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد نکنیم مشکلی بوجود میاد یا فقط تاثیر نمرات پیش رو لحاظ نمیکنن؟

----------


## saj8jad

چه عجب کد سوابق پیش رو درست کردن

----------


## saj8jad

> اگه سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی رو وارد نکنیم مشکلی بوجود میاد یا فقط تاثیر نمرات پیش رو لحاظ نمیکنن؟


بحث صرفا سر وارد کردن کد پیش هست و الا که آموزش و پرورش نمرات شما رو واسه سنجش ارسال کرده و در کنکور هم تاثیر مثبت میدن ، خیالت راحت  :Yahoo (76): 

برای دریافت کارت هم باید حتما قبلش کد پیش رو وارد کنی و ثبت کنی تا بتونی کارتت رو پرینت بگیری و الا نمیتونی کنکور شرکت کنی

----------


## صادق خان

> بحث صرفا سر وارد کردن کد پیش هست و الا که آموزش و پرورش نمرات شما رو واسه سنجش ارسال کرده و در کنکور هم تاثیر مثبت میدن ، خیالت راحت 
> 
> برای دریافت کارت هم باید حتما قبلش کد پیش رو وارد کنی و ثبت کنی تا بتونی کارتت رو پرینت بگیری و الا نمیتونی کنکور شرکت کنی


ن میشه  یه گزینه هس ک کد پیش رو ندارم اونو بزنی کارتت میاد

----------


## BacheMosbat

پرینت جدید نیازه؟

----------


## saj8jad

> پرینت جدید نیازه؟


فکر نکنم نیازی باشه ولی اگه پرینتر داری یه پرینت دیگم بگیر  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> ن میشه  یه گزینه هس ک کد پیش رو ندارم اونو بزنی کارتت میاد


اگر کد پیش رو نداشته باشین بله باید اون گزینه رو زد ولی ایشون دارن میگن که اصلا کد سوابق پیش رو وارد نکنیم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## BacheMosbat

> فکر نکنم نیازی باشه ولی اگه پرینتر داری یه پرینت دیگم بگیر


پرینتر که اره ولی مثل اون کافی نتی ها بلد نیستم پرینت بگیرم شبیه اونی تو سایت هست یا اونی کافی نتی میگیره نمیشه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## saj8jad

> پرینتر که اره ولی مثل اون کافی نتی ها بلد نیستم پرینت بگیرم شبیه اونی تو سایت هست یا اونی کافی نتی میگیره نمیشه


خیلیم عالی ، برو مشخصاتت رو وارد کن و برو تو اون صفحه ای که کارت ورود به جلسه رو نشون میده نوشته روی *پرینت کارت* یا *Ctrl+P* رو بزن خودش پرینت میگیره بعد قسمت های اضافه رو برش بزن ، کارت باید به اندازه نصف A4 باشه  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## BacheMosbat

> خیلیم عالی ، برو مشخصاتت رو وارد کن و برو تو اون صفحه ای که کارت ورود به جلسه رو نشون میده نوشته روی *پرینت کارت* یا *Ctrl+P* رو بزن خودش پرینت میگیره بعد قسمت های اضافه رو برش بزن ، کارت باید به اندازه نصف A4 باشه



اها پرینت خود کارت رو که دارم منظورم اون متنای پاینش و کد سوابق و اینجور چیزارو نوشته اوناهم پرینتش نیازه؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## king of konkur

آقا سر جلسه فقط کارت ببریم؟ اون توضیحات اضافی زیر کارت رو که نیازی نیس؟

----------


## Qazale

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط 8MIT8


خیلیم عالی ، برو مشخصاتت رو وارد کن و برو تو اون صفحه ای که کارت ورود به جلسه رو نشون میده نوشته روی پرینت کارت یا Ctrl+P رو بزن خودش پرینت میگیره بعد قسمت های اضافه رو برش بزن ، کارت باید به اندازه نصف A4 باشه 


من پرینتر ندارم بنظرتون دوباره برم کافی نت؟





 نوشته اصلی توسط king of konkur


آقا سر جلسه فقط کارت ببریم؟ اون توضیحات اضافی زیر کارت رو که نیازی نیس؟


واسه من سواله!!!_

----------


## king of konkur

فقط کارت ورود به جلسه رو ببریم یا اون توضیحات زیر کارتنم باید همراهمون باشه؟

----------

